# Como amplificar y modular una señal digital



## rada (May 13, 2009)

que onda 

necesito ayuda para armar un circuito para poder amplificar y modular una señal digital, por ende la señal es cuadrada, pero no estoy seguro como eh investigado y tal vez pueda hacer con opams pero no estoy seguro como usarlos si alguien  me pudiera ayudar se lo agradeceria mucho!


----------



## kuropatula (May 13, 2009)

La forma más facil de modular una señal digital es con una compuerta AND. En un pin de entrada ponés la señal a modular y en la otra la frecuencia de modulación. A la salida vas a tener una señal que cuando antes valía 0, ahora vale una onda cuadrada de mayor frecuencia y cuando valía 0, vale 0.

saludos


----------



## rada (May 13, 2009)

y como la amplificaría, primero la modulo o amplificadorfico y si pudieran pasarme un diagrama se los agradecería mucho! es para un proyecto estudiantil. estaba pensando en usar amplificador operaciones pero no se exactamente como usarlos


----------



## karl (May 15, 2009)

pon un optoacoplador conectado a una fuente del voltaje que quieras, por decir algo 50 volts, tu señal digital ya modulada llega al catodo del LED en el opto, y el fototransistor recibe una señal invertida (lo que es util para que no "voltee" la señal y de bajos cuando recibe altos), si requieres mas amperaje, conecta a la salida del opto un transistor adecuado en configuración Darlington, pa que amarre.

Espero que te sea util la información.


----------



## klaumaro (Oct 22, 2009)

holas a mi me podrian ayudar: necesito modular una onda cuadrada por amplitud es decir mi señal moduladora es una cuadrada de menor frecuencia y la señal que quiero modular es otra cuadrada de mayor frecuencia.. como podria hacerlo


----------

